# Ebay Item 8940541693



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Somewhat military looking dial with full Arabics, well defined small seconds track. Handsome old ticker anyway, to my thinking. I like it-not going to buy anymore watches this month, so someone else gets it. It certainly would strike quite a fine figure on a dark brown Bundeswehr strap.

Am I correct in thinking this is basically a Raketa Pobeda? The small seconds and 15 jewel count seem to point that way, but that's a well finished movement, gilt bits and Geneva stripes.

Also, I would assume that the designation of Raketa and small seconds wouldn't have overlapped by much.

I do apologize for asking new guy questions, but, well, I AM a new guy...


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

nepman said:


> Somewhat military looking dial with full Arabics, well defined small seconds track. Handsome old ticker anyway, to my thinking. I like it-not going to buy anymore watches this month, so someone else gets it. It certainly would strike quite a fine figure on a dark brown Bundeswehr strap.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking this is basically a Raketa Pobeda? The small seconds and 15 jewel count seem to point that way, but that's a well finished movement, gilt bits and Geneva stripes.
> 
> ...


It's a Frankenwatch. The movement bears the logo of the 1st Moscow watch factory and a 1954 date stamp. That was about the time that the Petrodvorets factory was first casing up 1st Moscow movements BUT, it was years before they started using the 'Raketa' brand name AND they didn't use shockproofing until after they started their own in-house production i.e. the balance assembly matches the dial, but the rest of the movement doesn't.

You're right that there was not many years in which Raketa brand sub-seconds watches were made, but AFAIK they were all made after the Soviets stopped date-stamping their movements (except certain service-issue pieces).


----------

